# One more week



## Mominis (Mar 17, 2010)

In February, we bought our first mini and with the snows and transporter committments, etc, he has been living at his breeders place in Ohio since the purchase. Well, FINALLY next week he will be coming here. I found a nice place to keep him, I have one month of supplements from Smart Pack on hand right now with a second month on the way. I have the things I need to put his tail up, his grooming box is all assembled, and I feel as though I'm literally LIVING on this forum as a way to keep my sanity while waiting for him to arrive. I'm just going bonkers. If all goes well, he will be here Thursday of next week. If you guys would tuck a little note into your prayers at night that the transport arrives at the breeders place on time and he has a safe ride to his new home, I'd sure appreciate it. Man, I can't wait!! <img src="http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/impatient.jpg" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="




" border="0" alt="impatient.jpg" /> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/new_multi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="



" border="0" alt="new_multi.gif" />


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2010)

Sure we can



I know the wait is getting to you, but it is not long now, only another week. Please post photos of "THE ARRIVAL".

I can't wait to see pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## Leeana (Mar 17, 2010)

I can feel your excitement! I've seen your new guy in person at the shows before and he is a stunner


----------



## Mominis (Mar 17, 2010)

It is so funny that several people on this board have seen him and I haven't! I'm glad that everyone speaks so highly of him. Thanks a lot for that, it really makes me feel good. I have never bought a horse sight unseen off of the internet before, but with the stellar reputation of the breeder, I felt very comfortable with it. Now I'm just itching to get him here and get to know him. I hope he's one with a real 'people' personality. I love a horse with a sense of humor.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 17, 2010)

I had one like that. She was just over 100 miles away. We started planning to pick her up right after new years. The weather wasn't bad here and it wasn't bad there. However, the road in between sucked. Finally the end of march we got a weekend that worked for both us and them and the weather was good. So we hook up my "New to Me" horse trailer and away we go. We get just past Truckee, CA and I see this sign. My Brother didn't see it and oh how I wished he did since he was driving. Even though we were going on a slight incline and the temps were in the low 20's, the sign said "Flooded Road Ahead". We were so lucky that there was no traffic close to us. We hit the ice going about 50mph (trailer was empty). As we spun around and around I was so glad we had not picked the horse up yet. We stopped facing the wrong direction and a semi-truck. He saw the problem and stopped back from us and we did get going the right direction again. We continued on and picked up the horse. The thing is, even though the weather is good, still be very careful when picking up horses this time of year. And enjoy your new mini. They are so worth it.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 18, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!! I'll bet you were scared to death! Glad it came out well for you.

It is beautiful and spring-like here today, but that rotten weasel of a weatherman said that there may be snow on Saturday. Arrrrgh! I hope he's wrong. And if he's not wrong, I hope it's all gone by next week so that the boy has a safe ride here.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I emailed the shipper this morning and I hope they get back to me with exactly what day they are picking up and dropping off. I know I shouldn't expect a reply on a Sunday, but I'm just dying to know when to expect my boy. The shipper told me last week that he had two to pick up in PA Monday and Tuesday and then was headed to OH to get my boy. I triple checked with usps and the shipping deposit was received by the company. I hate to be a pain in their butts by eamiling them, but I really want to get an exact day confirmed before I chew all of my nails off to complete stubs. I also want to arrange my work schedule around his arrival, though I have spoken with everyone in my division and have someone who is willing to cover me any night this week.

There was, in fact snow this weekend. Both Friday and Saturday and very heavy. But, I checked the extended forecast and it should be rainy but warm (for this time of year anyway) the rest of the week.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm about to go off my rocker. When I first spoke with the second choice transport company, they said I was looking at a Wednesday pick up for my boy. Then I emailed the Sunday to confirm and was told that they had a minor breakdown which put them a couple of days behind and they were going to say it would be closer to Friday or Saturday. I emailed them early this morning to get a confirmation on if it was going to be Friday or Saturday for sure so that the Taylor's could expect the transport on the proper day. Later this morning, I got an email from the transporter that it was going to be Sunday or Monday.

I am really getting frustrated.



I'm sure it's just the fact that I'm so excited to finally get him here, so I guess that is making it worse on me. I'm literally sitting in my office surrounded with two bags of feed, a feed scale, bins to keep feed in, a feed bucket, a mineral block, his brush box, the tail supplies, and two months of supplements. I so wish we could have used our first choice company, but the sale transports that they were contracted to do would not have gotten him moved by the end of the month and then they couldn't know for sure when that would be after that until the start of April. (I really appreciated their professionalism and honesty on that).

What do you think? Am I right to be getting irritated as they've now changed the day on me three times, or am I just so overexcited to get him here that I'm being irritable prematurely?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Mominis said:


> What do you think? Am I right to be getting irritated as they've now changed the day on me three times, or am I just so overexcited to get him here that I'm being irritable prematurely?


Probably both, to be honest.





I know how you feel though! When you finally go ahead and get something you've really wanted the wait for that box (or trailer, in this case) to get to your doorstep is agonizing. I'm chewing my nails with you just reading about this. Hope he comes soon!





Leia


----------



## wildoak (Mar 24, 2010)

Very frustrating for information to keep changing, although I know haulers' schedules are subject to change daily depending on weather, equipment and new stops added to their itinerary. I've never had one that didn't change some from the first delivery estimate, but I'd be wanting some assurance at this point if I were you.

Jan


----------



## Mominis (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the supportive replies. I really appreciate them!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 24, 2010)

Hang in there Mimi - at least you know that your boy is safe and sound at Doc Taylors, playing in the field with his buddies - I don't start worrying UNTIL they are picked up and enroute - then I go to pieces - so save your poor little fingernails for the time when it is really worth the worry - certainly nothing to worry about where is at!

Stac


----------



## Mominis (Mar 25, 2010)

Good point, Stacy. Thanks!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope time goes fast for ya



.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks heaps!

I last emailed them on the 24th and asked them if it was going to be Sunday or Monday for sure. I know with the Taylor's working so hard on getting their sale together and also with the fact that I have to get someone to cover me at work, I really need a solid day so that I can make the needed arrangements with a co-worker to cover. (I HAD someone to cover if they'd have come when they said they would...grrrr) And I have yet to have anyone from the company return an email to me. No reply from them yet. I SWEAR, this is the very last time I send a deposit to someone I don't know.

This is getting a little ridiculous. Seriously, if they actually make the Sunday or Monday date that they last told me, that is the day after tomorrow. It would seem to me that it is only professional to keep in contact and let me know what's happening. sigh.

Thanks for letting me vent, guys!


----------



## Katiean (Mar 26, 2010)

Personally, I will never use a transporter ever again. I had your problems and more with my shipper. Then come to find out they were not even licensed or insured to haul livestock or horses. The Shipper I had called me before they ever picked up my horse and wanted to know where I wanted the horse dropped off. Problem was it wasn't my horse. Then when they finally picked up my horse 3-4 days late, I had to call the police to get my horse off of their trailer. They were trying to get more money than agreed upon. I don't think your problem is the seller. He is waiting to be picked up. Your problem is the transporter.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh the seller hs been WONDERFUL! I hope I didn't post that in such a way that it seemed in any way that I had any complaints at all about the seller. They couldn't be more hospitable! What great people!

My beef is with the stupid transporter!!!!!!!!! I'm getting really irritated with them!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 26, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm, something about this just seems strange.

I've used two different shippers and never had any problems with getting a hold of them. As far as a deposit, I never sent any money. I paid them in full (cash) when the horse was safely off the trailer. I sure hope you get this squared away but if I didn't get an answer real soon, I'd be demanding my deposit and hire another shipper.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 26, 2010)

May I ask where you found your shipper? Not who they are. That is between you and them.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, they did finally email me back. I had written onto the contract that the horse HAD to be moved by the 31st or I would be able to recover my deposit. They said that the trailer is in the shop getting it's front axel fixed (that inspires confidence...not). And that he would be picked up by the 31st, as per the contract. So, that is next Wednesday. I'm just about to cry with frustration, and I'm not a cryer.

I found this shipper off of the LB Transportation link on the message boards. I certainly won't name them, but part of me wants to out of sheer frustration. Grrrrrr......


----------



## Mominis (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry, this has really turned into a gripe thread, but you guys are the only one I know who can truly understand how frustrating this all is. Tonight at work, I got a phone call from the transport company. They are going to be unable to make the 31st and are now shooting for the first of the following week. I just don't know what to do. Part of me wants to tell them that they need to just give me my deposit back and find another shipper, but Lord knows how long that will take. Another part of me wants to ask them to discount the trip at the very least for the amount I will have to spend in board the extra days that he will be kept over at the breeder's place. Another part of me is saying, 'just roll with it.'

I just don't know what I should do from this point. Of course, I have copied the breeders on all of the emails back and forth between myself and the company so they know what I've been dealing with from this company.

What are your thoughts on this? All I want is to get my new horse home safe and sound.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2010)

I would cancel them! if they cant be more efficient than this then I wonder how much care they will be taking of your new boy? I certainly would not be happy with all the delays and repairs necessary - what if they break down/need more repairs while en route??

I know you may have to wait a little longer, but for the safety and health of your boy, I would demand my deposit back and go with another transporter. You will have no nails left at all worrying over your lad while he is in transit with this company.

Good luck.

Anna


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this




.


----------



## h2t99 (Mar 30, 2010)

Start checking into another shipper, especially if you can get your deposit back!!! I would not be happy at all!!!





Good Luck!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Mar 30, 2010)

I understand your frustration, but in reality if the reasons they have postponed/changed are due to SAFETY reasons, then I believe that they have every right/actually in my opinion it is their DUTY to not load horses on a truck/trailer that is anything less than 100% safe.

Perhaps they will work with you on a discount/deposit.

Hang in there Mimi!

Stacy


----------



## Katiean (Mar 30, 2010)

I rented a horse trailer in Salt Lake to go to Sacramento and pick up my horse I left there when I moved. On the trip out to CA the spring shackle broke. I guess the trailer had been used a lot and ruff. Anyway, we tied the spring up to the frame of the trailer to get to Sacramento. We had to stop every 50 miles or so to retie the spring. This was back when they used bailing wire and I always carried plenty with me. Anyway, it only took about an hour to get the trailer into the welding shop to fix the spring and off we went to pick up the horse and head home. What kind of repairs would take so long on an axle? If they broke the axle would be the only thing I could think of that they would have to wait for parts. Other than that you have wheel bearings that you can get at any parts store. Well maybe a broken spring (the actual leaf spring) they would also have to order too. Both of which you would not want your horse in the trailer until it is fixed. I would look for another shipper. Maybe your first choice shipper could now pick up your boy faster then this guy.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the support, yet again. Stacy, you are always a good voice of reason. Katiean, thanks for the technical information, I'm not mechanically inclined in the least so it is good to know what all is involved in repairing such an issue. Anna, Case Family, and h2...I really appreciate your opinions.

Here is what I've decided to do. I have emailed the first choice shipping company to see if they have a rig in the area that could go and pick him up sometime soon. I'm not cancelling with the company that has my deposit just yet. If the first choice company can go and get him, I'm going to call the company that has the deposit and cancel and then worry about recouping my loss of the deposit once I get my horse here. If they can't, I haven't lost any time and the second company can go get him. If, as Stacy said, it actually is a mechanical issue then I am glad they aren't hauling my horse in a questionable trailer.

Thankfully, I have on file the email that the company that has my deposit sent that clearly states that the contract was for the horse to be picked up by the 31st. That will be of great help in recovering my deposit, should they screw up yet again and not get him to me at the first of next week as promised to me on the phone last night.

So, all in all, at this point I'm playing the waiting game. I truly thank you all for offering your opinions and information on this problem. I'm so glad to have people that can empathize with my situation. Thanks for being there for me.

ETA: I emailed the company and asked that they discount their shipping fee by the amount of additional boarding fees that I will incur at the breeder's place as a result of their being later than agreed in the contract. We'll see if that gets me anywhere.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 31, 2010)

They agreed to discount the shipping fees by the amount of extra board I am responsible for due to their being late, which makes me feel better. As of today, they will be picking him up this coming Saturday and dropping off on Monday. Please pray for me that they make it this time?


----------



## Katiean (Mar 31, 2010)

Keep all of your emails and text messages. If they didn't do it by this weekend I would get another shipper and take them to Judge Judy for the extra money you are out.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 31, 2010)

I am fastidious about keeping all correspondence regarding purchases, thank goodness. I have every single email that I've sent regarding the horse since my first inquiry to the breeder, every transport company I requested quotes from, the boarding barns that I inquired with, etc., etc. That is great advice, Katiean. I learned that all things like that MUST be kept many years ago.

I hope your comment keeps someone else from making the mistake of not saving any and all information when it comes to purchases or contracted serivces.

Judge Judy?? ROFL now that's just good stuff!


----------



## Mominis (Apr 29, 2010)

I just wanted to follow up this thread. Shake has been here almost a month and I couldn't be happier with him. Once the transport company picked him up, the horse couldn't have had a better ride. He came off the trailer in good condition, calm as could be expected as he arrived at the beginning of a thunderstorm, and the shipper was even kind enough to give me a leadrope, as the horse did not come with one.

The shipper himself was a very nice man and took the time to stay and keep a watchful eye on our little guy while he settled in. KC stood in the barn and visited with us about the miniature horse world and what to expect in it. This was at 4:00 in the morning. I really enjoyed heaing about his horses and his giving me my first glimpse of what to expect from the fun personalities in the miniature horse world.


----------

